# 211 issue with power source



## martin schiller (Sep 22, 2011)

After a week of frustration over my receiver 'losing signal' and resetting itself, I decided to accept the advice of the Dish techs who had insisted that removing the power cord from the power strip where it had been working for a couple of years, and plugging it directly into a wall socket would resolve my problem. And it appears to have solved the problem (so far - fingers crossed). 
Since two separate techs concluded this to be the problem, I can't help wonder why I hadn't been aware of this issue earlier. 
Is this a well-documented issue?


----------

